# HF 16-Sp Heavy Duty Bench Drill Press - Any Thoughts?



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Bearing in mind that *I am a wife/budget-constrained Home-Hobbyist level DIY'er* - and fully understanding the inherent distaste by many more-experienced/dedicated craftsmen here - I was nevertheless wondering if anyone here has any thoughts/experience with the Harbor Freight/Central Machinery 16-Speed Heavy Duty Bench Drill Press?










http://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-16-speed-bench-drill-press-38142.html


With a 25% Discount coupon, it would/should come to about $187.50


Constructive comments/insight are most welcome . . . but _PLEASE_ try to go easy on me for considering a Harbor Freight power tool. 

:help:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

It looks similar to the one I bought from Northern Tool, only a lot less expensive. Mine does have the traditional adjustable depth stop. Not sure how important that is to you.

You can greatly enhance your drill press's useability by building a table for it and a cabinet. That has been my best projects yet as for as usefulness and function.

The 3/4 hp motor does pretty well, but I have bogged mine down with large forstner bits. Just gotta cut real slow. 

Here are a few pics of my table (from shopNotes) and the cabinet I mounted the press on.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I think drill presses are simple enough that most people don't denigrate the HF presses. If you would rather have a full size, the Porter Cable drill press sold at Lowes is inexpensive and has done well for me. 

You'll love having a drill press! But be careful: as mine is so quiet part of me forgets it is dangerous, and thusly I've cut myself on it several times versus a clean record on my power saws since they are loud enough to stay 'scary' in my mind.

The drill press table that HF sells is a good starting point for an auxiliary table, too. Cheaper than just the hardware would be elsewhere.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Gilgaron said:


> The drill press table that HF sells is a good starting point for an auxiliary table, too. Cheaper than just the hardware would be elsewhere.


I've seen it and - pending my purchase of the HF Drill Press - was planning on picking up one of those as well.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You might check out the craftsman 12 inch drill press at sears....186 right now online and looks like a good alternative to hf.


----------



## bandman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Drill press HF*

I've had two of these in the last 25 years and the only problems I've had with both of them, are the switch goes bad and the "key-way" that the adjustable table cranks up and down on breaks. Both presses have had these exact same problems. Both were floor model and not bench model. Other than that, both run smooth and quiet and precise.
I use my presses as much for gluing up segmented turnings as I do for boring holes.

Best of luck,

Bandman


----------

